# Kiss your GAS goodbye?



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

Question:* How much do you save by driving electric?*

_Here's what a few of the EV drivers on Twitter shared..._


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

Well I'm not driving an EV (yet) and I've only had my 1 day rental of a model 3 to go on. But I can run some numbers on the miles I've tracked in the past year.

Total Miles driven = 24,357
Fuel Costs = $2,131.69
Fuel Stops = 72
Gallons = 692
Avg Price / Gallon = $3.08 (right now it's on the rise.. last time I filled up it was $3.499)
This gives me an average MPG of 35.2

Taking my model 3 trip of 160 miles I charged for 37 kWh. So that gives me about 230 watts/mile. I'll round it to 240. Using the chargepoint station in front of my work comes out to be about 24 cents per kWh. (it's one of those charge by the hour places)

So taking the miles I've done in the last year and swapping them to use those rates means I would have spent $1,402.96. 

That means I would be saving around $729 a year. Going to home charging or the other work charger that is ~1/2 the cost means I'd be saving a lot more. And this doesn't even account for the at least 10 mins per gas stop or ~12 hours of waiting to fill up / drive to the gas station etc.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

I wanted to give a shoutout to @ChargePoint as I used them for the first time this weekend.

I had to drive my daughter to a dance competition and after dropping her off, I went to the Tanger Mall in Riverhead. I didn't have my Chargepoint card (honestly, I don't remember that I even got one when I signed up last year) but I used my app and was able to pull about 13.5 kw during my several hour visit at 30 amps. Super cool and FREE at this location! I would encourage any EV owner to sign up for a free account. You never know when you might use it.


----------

